# Bamboo in Cichlid Tank?



## Sucoftvs (Jan 23, 2012)

I've always wanted to put bamboo inside of my freshwater tank but heard mixed stories on what will happen to it (either good or turns brown). I know they can be partially submerged but fully submerged is where i'm stuck. I'm always not sure if the bamboo will affect my cichlids since they aren't native to the plant. Will they eat it? Anyone with any info would really help. Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm,not sure if they will try to eat it or not.Bamboo is non aquatic but it seems to do ok as long as the leaves are out of the water.You can certainly try it out.I personally dont think them nibbling on it would hurt them any.For fully aquatic plants that are normally cichlid safe anubias species and java fern species are great for the tanks,from what Ive read and heard anyhow.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had great luck growing it in a fishbowl with just snails, but that's with most of the stem and all of the leaves above the water. Might have more luck if you have an airstone right by it, I've heard stories of that working. I'd just be worried about it rotting in the tank


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

At work (petsmart) we keep the bamboo for sale in the same tank as the Ahli Cichlids. They don't eat it and they do like hiding in it, makes it tough to catch them sometimes. Also in our "pond Tank" a 80 gallon bow front with a 20 gallon overflow/sump system, we have several of the bamboo stalks with the twists fully submerged and they have been in there doing fine for a long time. They will eventually grow so their leaves to stick out of the water.


----------



## Sucoftvs (Jan 23, 2012)

Surdof a different topic and possibly dumb question real quick, if I keep a tank with no top should I worry about my fish jumping out?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, you should probably have a top. Fish Like to jump after all, lol. Also, depending on how your filter is set up, there can be a splash that can damage stuff outside the tank if you let it keep getting wet.


----------

